# Circuito iniciación RF



## cactus_power (Dic 25, 2007)

Hola chicos! Es la primera vez que posteó aquí, al igual que és la primera vez que requiero de la radiofreqüència.

Tengo un proyecto bastante completo realizado con un PIC18 mediante el qual pretendo analizar datos (únicamente de posición) suministrados por el sistema de RF. El sistema de RF únicamente debe enviarme un 0 o un 1 lógico dependiendo de si el transpondador està dentro o fuera del alcance del transceptor.

Transceptor (alcance)   -----    Transpondador (está en movimiento)

Si el transpondador está fuera de alcance del transceptor un pin determinado del PIC tendrá un 0.
Al revés, tendrá un 1.

De momento, para la aplicación lo simulo con un interruptor, pero ahora que ya está acabada debería añadirle esta parte de radio.

Alguna sugerencia para realizarlo? Hay algun kit/sistema prefabricado que ya me proporcione esto a buen precio? És suficiente utilizar sólo un PIN de PIC18?

Gracias de antemano y si queréis/necessitais más información sobre el proyecto decidmelo.


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 25, 2007)

hola cactus power, eso que quieres lo puedes hacer con estos circuitos de autos a control remoto, ej: esos al tener el boton de marcha adelante presionado al motor del auto llega voltage continuo dependiendo del voltage de la bateria del circuito.
Entonces lo que puedes hacer es que en el control remoto del auto tenga siempre el boton de marcha adelante presionado, cosa que cuando salga del radio de alcance este no va a activar el circuito.

Ej:

Con Una Bateria De 5 Volt.

Al estar en el radio que cubra el control el voltaje sera 5 volt (Un 1)

Y al estar fuera del alcance este sera 0 volt (Un 0)

Ojala te sirva esto...saludos

y Feliz Navidad....


----------



## cactus_power (Dic 26, 2007)

Hola, gracias por tu interés.

Se me olvidó decir que necesitaré varios de estos, pq la "idea" es que se puedan hacer varios prototipos. Estaría bien un circuito como tu dices, pero no tengo 10 coches de autocontrol para desmontar. 

El circuito que pido, podría fabricar-se facilmente, o irse a comprar a buen  precio en alguna empresa/tienda/almacen de radiofrequencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Si es para prototipos, me parece lo mas economico la idea de "djchinomix", existen soluciones mas profecionales, pero seran mas caras, por ejemplo esto modulos:

Transmisor : TWS-434A 
Reseptor : RWS-434

Aqui los venden: http://www.dicomse.com.ar/


----------

